# Weapons thread...



## REDBEARD (Jul 3, 2011)

So, I did find a gun thread, but the last post was from a year ago. I think its time to start a new one and include all weapons and have some lively discussion.

*As so wisely stated in the last gun thread, please don't spoil the fun and keep "gun control" comments out of this thread. 

Here's my ever-increasing zombie suppression arsenal(also works for keeping hippies at bay).

Gotta start with a good 'ol pump action 12 gauge - Remington 870






HK USP .45 with laser and Surefire X200





Colt 1911 Commander (This one deserves a couple pics)













Remington 700 .308





POF-USA .308 AR with Eotech 512- This thing barks with the 14.5" barrel!




Thats a big bolt carrier!





Ruger GP100 in .357 mag. 





This is the only pic of my only knife. Maybe I should remedy that situation...





This is what I'll be doing from the top of a roof when the dead start walking....





Gotta look stoic in the face of the apocalypse...


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jul 4, 2011)

You=Badass.


----------



## REDBEARD (Jul 4, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> You=Badass.



Haha. Nah man, I'm just a dude who's got some fairly badass hardware and has to shave his head because he's going bald


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jul 4, 2011)

It's a nice feeling, owning enough firepower to destroy a small village, Isn't it?


----------



## Guitarmiester (Jul 4, 2011)

This is just another reason why I need to leave the east coast. Sick zombie slaying arsenal!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jul 4, 2011)

This is my only weapon, not a gun, but arguably equally as badass.











It's some sort of Depeeka heavy cavalry sabre, I got it free from a company unloading a crapload of swords that were under a leak in their warehouse. This one just needed some Brasso and emory pads and this thing looks brand new, save for the scabbard.


----------



## REDBEARD (Jul 4, 2011)

Guitarmiester said:


> This is just another reason why I need to leave the east coast. Sick zombie slaying arsenal!



Yeah, NJ has some HORRIBLE gun laws. They seem to fancy protecting criminals more than honest citizens.



dragonblade629 said:


> This is my only weapon, not a gun, but arguably equally as badass.



That is pretty cool man. We have open carry, as well as a CC law that just passed here  , but I would be way more cautious around a dude with a damn sword than a holstered gun!


----------



## Blind Theory (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice! I'm not old enough to have a collection like that but I do have a few. I don't have pictures but I have a Beretta 92FS (9/11 commemorative, to boot) and a .308 (brand escapes me right now).


----------



## Explorer (Jul 4, 2011)

I don't have any weapons in my house. 

It's strange, though. Every room has things like large D-cell Kryptonite flashlights, which are large, metal, and heavy. Every room has plants with sandy soil within easy reach,. There are rolls of pennies in different places. Little notepads with freshly sharpened pencils alongside. 

I'm afraid that some things have gotten run down. For whatever reason, I have neglected to apply WD40 to any of the doors over time, so every door is audible when it opens. As if that weren't bad enough, all the doors to the outside have bells mounted on the inside which sound lovely with the slightest motion. 

Weapons reek of premeditation. Common household objects don't.


----------



## caskettheclown (Jul 4, 2011)

I have an old sword that the handle is carved wood with designs carved in it. Sheath as well.

ill post pics when I get back home.
Bout the coolest thing I have.

Oh and nunchuks to deflect bullets :\

OH OH OH and a Shuriken (Throwing star) which I love


----------



## Cadavuh (Jul 4, 2011)

REDBEARD said:


> Haha. Nah man, I'm just a dude who's got some fairly badass hardware and has to shave his head because he's going bald



And is buff as tits.


----------



## Curt (Jul 4, 2011)

You have a boss arsenal. 

all I have is a glock 17 that my uncle gave me.


----------



## REDBEARD (Jul 4, 2011)

Explorer said:


> I don't have any weapons in my house.
> 
> It's strange, though. Every room has things like large D-cell Kryptonite flashlights, which are large, metal, and heavy. Every room has plants with sandy soil within easy reach,. There are rolls of pennies in different places. Little notepads with freshly sharpened pencils alongside.
> 
> ...



I'm not trying to sound like a dick, but as a person who lives in a good neighborhood and still heard gunshots and saw muzzleflash through my window, I'd rather take my chances with my 870 and some 00 buckshot than a sharpened #2 pencil...



Curt said:


> You have a boss arsenal.
> 
> all I have is a glock 17 that my uncle gave me.



I've never owned a glock yet, but lately I've had a serious craving for a glock 20 in 10mm. That is one nasty round.


----------



## Prydogga (Jul 4, 2011)

Damn, I would LOVE to have the 870 and 700. Good collection man.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 4, 2011)

You a powerlifter?


----------



## REDBEARD (Jul 4, 2011)

Blind Theory said:


> Nice! I'm not old enough to have a collection like that but I do have a few. I don't have pictures but I have a Beretta 92FS (9/11 commemorative, to boot) and a .308 (brand escapes me right now).



Cool man. The 92 has been a solid gun for a long time. I'm not a Beretta expert; what does the S stand for? Bolt action .308? Its a great round if for no other reason than they are extremely common and relatively cheap to shoot. Plus, when the world ends you can find any 7.62 nato ammo boxes, remove the belt links, and waste some zombies or evil motorcycle gangs 



Stealthtastic said:


> You a powerlifter?



No, not a powerlifter. I been lifting on and off for years. Past few months I've just been going to the gym after work. The weight room and pool are dead at 3AM when I get there. One of the few advantages of working nights.


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 4, 2011)

That is a damn fine collection, man.  I'd definitely not mess with you. 


I collect swords and other blades, I'll get around to posting pics a bit later.


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Jul 4, 2011)

Gonna be huntin some indians


----------



## liamh (Jul 4, 2011)

The only *real* weapon i have is a ~90 year old Kukri (ghurka knife), its badass


----------



## Skin Coffin (Jul 4, 2011)

Damn, your arm is as large as my head. You don't need those weapons for sure


----------



## Jontain (Jul 4, 2011)

Hugely gutted than I cant contribute to this thread, again it wouldn't have been firearms but blades instead.

Now I am afraid I dont have pictures of either of these items as they had already gone missing when my interested in them grew.

First was a quite large sword which my dad found growing up in scotland while walking his dog, never found out much about it but all I remember was it was very old and had weathered to the point that the blade was rust welded into the sheath so I could never actually see the blade to its full. Only have very vauge memories of this but i remember it weighed a hell of a lot and looked very old and weathered, still a hell of a cool find though.

Second was a bayonette that my Dads farther was gifted when he was honorably dischanged from service, more setimental value to this one as it had the family name engraved on it and was a genuine link to my grandfarther who I unfortunatly was too young to ever know (rest his soul), as you can imagin this piece was in much better condition that the first, always remember being suprised at how long it was as I expected bayonettes to be quite short.

However other than these stories I can offer you no pictures or any further details as when I asked my gran about these two items (once I had grown up and gained a bit of interest into the history of them) we had a look in her loft to find them. She knew exactly where they were but when I went to look my heart sank when we could not find either the old sword or my grandfarthers bayonette. She had some builders working on the same loft only months before.... go figure....

I was really gutted about not getting to look into the sword which my dad found but It pissed me off even more that they took the bayonette as it should have stayed in our family for generations and from what my gran said it meant alot to grandad (he was discharged due to becoming paralyised from disease so it was a pretty big thing to him). 

The whole situatution fucking winds me up just thinking about it as we have lost a link to a family member because of some greedy little fucks that will happily help themselfs to a helpless little old ladies belongings. Makes me wonder if this wouldve happened if gran didnt live alone. /RANT OVER

Nice bits of equipment OP, makes me wish we could own such machined beauties here in the UK, maybe then I wouldv'e been able to contribute with some pictures!


----------



## CD1221 (Jul 4, 2011)

monstrous guns!


the firearms are pretty cool too.


Our gun and knife laws prevent me from legally contributing to this thread.


----------



## failshredder (Jul 4, 2011)

*insert picture of my dick here*

I live in the capital region of NY -- i.e., the third-worst part of the US for owning handguns -- otherwise I'd probably have a CC license and a li'l somethin'-somethin'. Your collection is badass, sir!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 4, 2011)

a) These 2 weapons look fucking awesome



REDBEARD said:


> POF-USA .308 AR with Eotech 512- This thing barks with the 14.5" barrel!


 
Having said that...

b) These are some of the thousands of weapons the U.S. Government sent to criminals in Mexico to "Track them, and know where the criminals are"... 




















Of course, they lost control of it, and the only thing that happened, is that now criminals are better armed than the police... Of course, the police could buy better firepower from the U.S., but the cycle never ends does it??

I know that talking badly about guns is considered a gay practice on the other side of the border, but this needed to be said. Someone is making a shitload of money over there sponsoring all the crime over here.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jul 4, 2011)

...Yeah, the government can be pretty stupid.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jul 4, 2011)

To the OP remind me not to piss you off .
My dad has a 12 gauge shot gun and an AR-15 assault rifle. The only thing I like shooting is either explosives or bow and arrows. I used to be pretty "Legolas" with it too. ( Lord of the rings reference) but it's been a few years. Shall get pics when I go to my dads house this Wednesday!


----------



## jymellis (Jul 4, 2011)

that colt commander is badass! how do you like your crkt knife? i had the same one. the lock fukd in 3 weeks. point broke 2 weeks later


----------



## leandroab (Jul 4, 2011)

Dude, the 1911 and the UPS look amazing.

It gotta feel awesome shooting some targets with those...


----------



## Antimatter (Jul 4, 2011)

A whole page and no people flexing their biceps? I'm disappointed.


----------



## Blind Theory (Jul 4, 2011)

REDBEARD said:


> Cool man. The 92 has been a solid gun for a long time. I'm not a Beretta expert; what does the S stand for? Bolt action .308? Its a great round if for no other reason than they are extremely common and relatively cheap to shoot. Plus, when the world ends you can find any 7.62 nato ammo boxes, remove the belt links, and waste some zombies or evil motorcycle gangs
> 
> 
> 
> No, not a powerlifter. I been lifting on and off for years. Past few months I've just been going to the gym after work. The weight room and pool are dead at 3AM when I get there. One of the few advantages of working nights.



I don't think the S stands for anything. It was essentially just another evolution of the 92. I believe they enlarged the firing pin in the FS because the military was complaining about problems with it. And it is a single shot .308. I want to say it is a Remington but I am not 100% sure on that.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jul 4, 2011)

Blind Theory said:


> I don't think the S stands for anything. It was essentially just another evolution of the 92. I believe they enlarged the firing pin in the FS because the military was complaining about problems with it. And it is a *single shot* .308. I want to say it is a Remington but I am not 100% sure on that.


Maybe S stands for single.


----------



## REDBEARD (Jul 4, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> Having said that...
> 
> b) These are some of the thousands of weapons the U.S. Government sent to criminals in Mexico to "Track them, and know where the criminals are"...
> 
> ...



I've been following that story for a few months now. From what I understand, this story is all over the place in Mexico. Obama was even interviewed about it where he said that he did not "authorize it". Up until a few weeks ago, there was almost no coverage of it. Now that the indictments and congressional oversight committee hearings are happening, the media is now forced to at least let people know its going on.

Trust me man, myself and every pro gun person I know is mad about this. Whats funny is that, love them or hate them, the NRA is one of the leading voices that is furious about this. I get email updates from them a couple times a week about this gross misconduct on the part of the US govt. For a number of months, they were the ONLY organization in America talking about this!

Talking bad about this isnt talking bad about guns. Its talking bad about incompetent government bureaucrats in a arm of government that doesn't even have the constitutional authority to exist

Be mad at the ATF, not the law abiding gun dealers who called the ATF and told them they did not want to make the sales but were told by ATF officials to let them go anyway and then promptly let guns go over the border.


----------



## REDBEARD (Jul 4, 2011)

jymellis said:


> that colt commander is badass! how do you like your crkt knife? i had the same one. the lock fukd in 3 weeks. point broke 2 weeks later



I like the knife. I havent had any trouble with it, but I havent beat on it either. I bought it for my Iraq deployment and it did its job. Mostly it was opening MREs and stuff like that. Now it needs a sharpening and doesnt work too well as a steak knife


----------



## Origin (Jul 4, 2011)

I hate living in Canada in this sense, more red tape. Can't wait to get licensed and start catching up with you, all of them are fucking beautiful!


----------



## jymellis (Jul 4, 2011)

REDBEARD said:


> I like the knife. I havent had any trouble with it, but I havent beat on it either. I bought it for my Iraq deployment and it did its job. Mostly it was opening MREs and stuff like that. Now it needs a sharpening and doesnt work too well as a steak knife


 
i got one of these a year ago. HANDS FUCKING DOWN the BEST every day carry knife i have ever owned. its spring assisted. meaning you use the thumbstud to open the blade BUT, after you get it about a millimeter open . the spring takes over and opens it. no wrist pop, no flick of the thumb. just begin to open it and it does the rest. the same safety that allows you to open the blade allows you to close it. if yours ever fails. or your looking for a new knife. i cant recommend it enough. (they make a tanto version).

GerberGear > Product Details > F.A.S.T. Draw&#8482;


----------



## Cabinet (Jul 4, 2011)

REDBEARD said:


> Thats a big bolt carrier!








I thought that's what it was at first


----------



## soliloquy (Jul 4, 2011)

i used to have a lot of swords, but have sold all but one of them and got into guitars instead...

















i had a few more, but i didn't take any pictures of them...

this is the only one i have now:


----------



## Stealth7 (Jul 4, 2011)

CD1221 said:


> Our gun and knife laws prevent me from legally contributing to this thread.



We're allowed to have a gun(s) if we're apart of a shooting club and do target shooting as a sport and we're only allowed certain calibers and handguns.


----------



## REDBEARD (Jul 4, 2011)

Stealth7 said:


> We're allowed to have a gun(s) if we're apart of a shooting club and do target shooting as a sport and we're only allowed certain calibers and handguns.



What guns are you guys allowed to have?


----------



## Stealth7 (Jul 5, 2011)

REDBEARD said:


> What guns are you guys allowed to have?



I'm not too sure, I only know a bit about the laws as I have a mate that is a competition shooter and he told me the basics about the law one day.

Edit: There are other categories that you can qualify for to own guns


----------



## REDBEARD (Jul 5, 2011)

Stealth7 said:


> I'm not too sure, I only know a bit about the laws as I have a mate that is a competition shooter and he told me the basics about the law one day.
> 
> Edit: There are other categories that you can qualify for to own guns



When did all of that gun banning go down? I thought it wasnt too long ago, or was that just the UK?  I can only imagine what would happen if they tried to ban guns in a place where you can privately sell firearms without having to register the sale.......like where I live!

"No officer, I sold all of my guns a year ago. I forget to who....hmmmm....I know they were of legal age to legally purchase them and were a WI resident...I cant recall the name though. Oh well. Can I help you with anything else?"


----------



## Stealth7 (Jul 5, 2011)

REDBEARD said:


> When did all of that gun banning go down? I thought it wasnt too long ago, or was that just the UK?



They started tightening up the laws in about 96/97 after the Port Arthur massacre, They banned all semi auto rifles as well as semi auto and pump action shotguns. And in 2002 they changed the laws again after another massacre, where you're only allowed a 10 round magazine limit, A calibre limit and a barrel length limit for handguns.


----------



## Dwellingers (Jul 5, 2011)

I can definitely say I can´t relate to this thread.


----------



## Tomo009 (Jul 5, 2011)

Stealth7 said:


> I'm not too sure, I only know a bit about the laws as I have a mate that is a competition shooter and he told me the basics about the law one day.
> 
> Edit: There are other categories that you can qualify for to own guns



What I know is it has be kept in a safe deemed good enough and the area you are keeping it has to be inspected. My friend tried to get one imported but they ended up not letting it in.


----------



## leandroab (Jul 5, 2011)

Stealth7 said:


> the Port Arthur massacre



I went to read about it. Holy fucking shit dude...


----------



## -42- (Jul 5, 2011)

Words cannot convey how much I lust after your 1911.


----------



## REDBEARD (Jul 6, 2011)

-42- said:


> Words cannot convey how much I lust after your 1911.



Thanks man, I'm pretty much in love with it. As soon as I saw it I knew it would be the perfect carry gun for me. Its a commander so the barrel is 4.25" and the frame is aluminum so its got quite a bit of recoil for a .45 but its a damn nail driver. I can usually go 5 for 5 on shotgun shells at 15 yds.


----------



## Bekanor (Jul 6, 2011)

OP is a fucking man.


----------



## Dead Undead (Jul 6, 2011)

I dare not post pics of what we have.
My favorites are:
M9 Bayonet
M1 Garand
H&K P7M8 (amazing concealed carry firearm)
Lee Enfield Mk. III
1896 Broomhandle Mauser
S&W M&P 9mm
Sig Sauer P226 with a suppressor
IWI Desert Eagle .50AE
Kimber and Wilson Combat 1911's. I can't remember what models.


I recently visited the National Firearms museum in Fairfax and saw some things that were just... ohhh. What I would do for some of those firearms...

I've also been to the Knob Creek Machine Gun Shoot. That was probably the most fun I've ever had in my life.


----------



## REDBEARD (Jul 6, 2011)

Dead Undead said:


> I dare not post pics of what we have.
> My favorites are:
> M9 Bayonet
> M1 Garand
> ...



Why cant you post pics? I'd love to see them Wilson Combats!


----------



## idunno (Jul 6, 2011)

In the process of getting my permit right now. Thinking a sig sauer 45 is on the way. Also looking into A BCM AR as well. I go tplenty of knives though!
LIke this zero tolerance 0300 . this has a convex edge polished down to .25 micron applied my me 





These are busse combats and kin ive got




Closeup of the busse ak47





Heres a few in a group shot haha Killed about 400 water bottles and tatami mats that day.






You can barely make out my cheness cutlery ninjato chillen.


----------



## Dead Undead (Jul 6, 2011)

^Nice plan with the Sig. You won't be disappointed. They perform really well. Never had a problem with mine.



REDBEARD said:


> Why cant you post pics? I'd love to see them Wilson Combats!



Maybe I can when I get a chance to dig it out.
It has a really tight action, but still smooth. It's nice, but I prefer my dad's Kimber.
He also has a compact Nighthawk that's a dream to shoot, but the Kimber still fits me better than any of them.
Lately I've been wanting a 10mm pretty badly. That or a new .44 magnum.


----------



## REDBEARD (Jul 9, 2011)

idunno said:


> In the process of getting my permit right now. Thinking a sig sauer 45 is on the way. Also looking into A BCM AR as well. I go tplenty of knives though!
> LIke this zero tolerance 0300 . this has a convex edge polished down to .25 micron applied my me



Damn dude, you've got some blades there! Do you throw knives?


----------



## unclejemima218 (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm gonna have to take some pics of the ol' Remington 870 pump! Also I have some ancient bolt action 12-gauge the my grandfather gave me. no idea what make or model it is.


----------



## chronocide (Jul 14, 2011)

This entire thread is terrifying.


----------



## REDBEARD (Jul 15, 2011)

unclejemima218 said:


> I'm gonna have to take some pics of the ol' Remington 870 pump! Also I have some ancient bolt action 12-gauge the my grandfather gave me. no idea what make or model it is.



Yeah, you gotta love the good 'ol 870 Remington. I heard that the manuals used to recommend slamming the stock on the ground while holding onto the pump foregrip to clear a jam. I haven't seen that myself yet. My owner's manual just tells you to "force it". Thats how you know a company has build a tough product. 



chronocide said:


> This entire thread is terrifying.



Terrifying in a good way or terrifying in a legitimate "I'm afraid of guns" way?


----------



## chronocide (Jul 15, 2011)

REDBEARD said:


> Terrifying in a good way or terrifying in a legitimate "I'm afraid of guns" way?




In a "I'd be frightened of having these things in my neighbourhood, never mind in my own house!" way.


----------



## soliloquy (Feb 26, 2012)

i'm necroing this as i came across these guys and instantly thought how classy, elegant, and lethal they look. plus, i'm loving how they are (or seem to be) one piece, so no moving parts nor anything that can be dismantled or broken. 

i give you, the tanto and tang:



[/IMG]






































also, this site is funny. be your own amature ninja! 
http://allninjagear.com/




and truth be told, i rather these guys over the kitanas. i really dont see any beauty in them nor why they are so popular. :S


----------



## ZEBOV (Feb 26, 2012)

Explorer said:


> I don't have any weapons in my house.
> 
> It's strange, though. Every room has things like large D-cell Kryptonite flashlights, which are large, metal, and heavy. Every room has plants with sandy soil within easy reach,. There are rolls of pennies in different places. Little notepads with freshly sharpened pencils alongside.
> 
> ...



That last sentence shall be sigged!


----------



## Aevolve (Feb 27, 2012)

*This thread is brought to you by:*
*The 2nd Amendment *


----------



## AxeHappy (Feb 27, 2012)

As far as actual functional weapons I only have:

A throwing axe rather similar to this one:
Axes - Throwing Axe - Antiqued

And a Sgian-dubh, but I don't fit into my kilt anymore so it doesn't see much usage.


----------



## Xaios (Feb 27, 2012)

I grew a beard just reading this thread.





In addition to the beard I already had.


----------



## -42- (Feb 27, 2012)

In retrospect, Redbeard probably should have posted pictures of his biceps. Those things are terrifying.


----------



## Xaios (Feb 27, 2012)

-42- said:


> In retrospect, Redbeard probably should have posted pictures of his biceps. Those things are terrifying.



"Register these guns."


----------



## Semikiller (Feb 27, 2012)

I guess the only weapon I have... is an axe.


----------



## berserker213 (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't have any guns yet, just knives 

EDIT: Well, I have a 410 shotgun but it's just for "crowd control" with the dogs we raise 
Now that I mention it, we do have a yard full of pitbull mixes that are sweet and loveable but would probably go ape-shit if anybody came around here for no good.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 27, 2012)

Well I have a Ruger mini-14 and a tired and true remington 870 pump shotgun with a smooth and a rifled barrel.

Don't have any pics but I will post some up soon.


----------



## Bobo (Feb 27, 2012)

I want that 1911  My lil SnW 38 and Keltech 9 bow before it lol.

I've got to get out to my buddies crib in the sticks and try out his AK47 and AR15. Oh and his tiny Magnum 500


----------



## Bevo (Feb 27, 2012)

Idunno, how do you get your blades to that .25 micron finish?
I have a few knifes but I just can't get them that sharp or smooth and deadly sharp.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Feb 27, 2012)

uhhh I outed myself as a member of arfcom sometime ago. 

and all my firearms were lost in a tragic boat accident.


----------



## wlfers (Feb 27, 2012)

I have a few, but this one is definitely the most interesting and fun as hell to shoot






1940 German (Russian Capture) K98k


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Feb 27, 2012)

nice all you need now is a mosin 91/30 and you can have a enemy at the gates theme


----------



## Baelzebeard (Feb 28, 2012)

Glad to see some more closet gun nuts here. This thread is another good reminder for me to get my CPL renewed before next month.

I've got a Springfield XD-45, Browning BDA-380, Ruger Mini-30, JLD PTR-91, and sorely need a scattergun. What say you Rem, or Mossy?


----------



## ZEBOV (Feb 28, 2012)

Baelzebeard said:


> Glad to see some more closet gun nuts here. This thread is another good reminder for me to get my CPL renewed before next month.
> 
> I've got a Springfield XD-45, Browning BDA-380, Ruger Mini-30, JLD PTR-91, and sorely need a scattergun. What say you Rem, or Mossy?



The Remington 870 is a very common shotgun with hundreds of aftermarket mods. I'd get it if I were you.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 28, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> The Remington 870 is a very common shotgun with hundreds of aftermarket mods. I'd get it if I were you.



 I agree, I got my 870 when I was 16 years old(38 now) and it has always been my go to gun. I have a smooth bore and a rifled barrels so I just change one for the other to whatever I am using it for, very versatile gun!


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Feb 28, 2012)

in arfcom fashion "get both"


I need to dig out my camera,and show my 2 submoa sticks... ones a home built AR used for yote duty.


----------



## Cabinet (Feb 28, 2012)

The only weapons I ever need


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Feb 28, 2012)

Cabinet said:


> The only weapons I ever need



tights and a handle-bar mustache?


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Feb 28, 2012)

Cabinet said:


> The only weapons I ever need




THATS WHERE THOSE MISSING WMDS ARE!!!!


----------



## jr1092 (Mar 8, 2012)

Just a small sliver of my collection.


----------



## kerska (Mar 8, 2012)

Didn't know there was a weapons thread!!! Awesome! 

Here's my AK-47 WASR-10. It seems these guns are hit or miss. I've read horrible reviews and also really good reviews. It's about a 50/50 ratio with how people feel about them. Aside from having to do some filing to fit the rail and stock, I've never had a single issue with mine. I've put thousands of rounds through it without a single jam, no exaggerations. It's a great gun.

I took the wood furniture off and added the adjustable stock, rail, side mount, and tan pieces. I have a UTG red/green dot sight with a 3x magnifier with a quick mount. I'm thinking of upgrading the sight though...it holds zero okay, but I'm not completely happy with the way the magnifier sits behind it. Also have the flashlight, stubby grip, and a laser sight too (which never gets used ).

But this is my first gun. It was fun buying all the parts and learning how to take it apart and put it back together. I bought an AK since it's super durable and reliable and I figured I'd like my first gun to be something that can take a little bit of abuse. 

I've had it for about a year or so and next up is an AR-15.


----------



## jr1092 (Mar 8, 2012)

kerska said:


> next up is an AR-15.



Good choice...ARs are more addicting then guitars. Welcome yourself to Black Rifle Disease (BRD), far worse then GAS.

Don't have them all in a photo, but this is close enough. All but 2 have uppers and I have acquired another lower since this photo


----------



## kerska (Mar 8, 2012)

Jesus that's a lot of AR's....


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 8, 2012)

AR's for the win!


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Mar 8, 2012)

AR`s breed like rabbits...


----------



## Starrman (Mar 10, 2012)

My jealousy knows no bounds! Effectively every weapon in this thread was banned and rounded up by the govt here in 1997. Since then handgun crime in the western suburbs of Sydney has gone nuts. Australian politicians are worse than limpdicks, for to get that pathetic you need to have a dick to start with.


----------



## leandroab (Mar 10, 2012)

So... About that zombie apocalypse...

Can I stick with you guys?


----------



## myrtorp (Mar 10, 2012)

The only thing we get here in sweden are blow pipes and BB guns!


----------



## kerska (Mar 10, 2012)

leandroab said:


> So... About that zombie apocalypse...
> 
> Can I stick with you guys?


 
Yes. Just make sure you're playing lots of first person shooters in the mean time so when we need to give you a gun you're all set.


----------



## groph (Mar 10, 2012)

jr1092 said:


> Just a small sliver of my collection.
> 
> (huge fuckoff collection of assault rifles and a goddamn Dragunov)



Every libertarian synapse in my brain is firing at full speed. Holy shit.


----------



## leandroab (Mar 10, 2012)

kerska said:


> Yes. Just make sure you're playing lots of first person shooters in the mean time so when we need to give you a gun you're all set.



Ahaha I sure played A LOT of FPSs in my life hahaha


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 13, 2012)

myrtorp said:


> The only thing we get here in sweden are blow pipes and BB guns!



They do make some very powerful pellet guns now, some you can even hunt with. Gamo makes really nice BB/pellet rifles.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Mar 13, 2012)

there are 50cal air rifles


----------



## The Beard (Mar 13, 2012)

I have a boxcutter that I got from work.

/badass


----------



## IB-studjent- (Mar 14, 2012)

Double barrel pistol just got real, AF2011-a1 double barrel PiStol | Arsenal Firearms


----------



## GazPots (Mar 14, 2012)

It's like they just melted 2 together. 

Want to try it though.


----------



## kerska (May 30, 2012)

Just picked this beast up on Friday! I went to buy some bulk ammo for my AK and walked out with this Mosin Nagant. Paid $120 for it new and it's a fucking cannon. Shoots 7.62x54 rounds and kicks like a shotgun. Probably gonna change out the stock and bolt and put a high powered scope on it for some distance shooting. But this thing is fun as hell to shoot and at $120 it was a steal!


----------



## wlfers (May 30, 2012)

Nice dude! c&r rifles are fun as hell to shoot. my favorite firearm is my k98!


----------



## myrtorp (May 30, 2012)

Man you guys are going to survive the zombie apocalypse just fine!

I really want to go to one of those firing ranges in america, tables full of guns you can shoot! Dang! I really want to fire a submachine gun! (not as an employee)

The only real gun I fired was some sort of hunting rifle, it was long ago and I cant remember much of it.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (May 30, 2012)

awwwwwwww yeah


----------



## kerska (May 30, 2012)

myrtorp said:


> I really want to go to one of those firing ranges in america, tables full of guns you can shoot! Dang! I really want to fire a submachine gun! (not as an employee)
> 
> The only real gun I fired was some sort of hunting rifle, it was long ago and I cant remember much of it.


 
Well we can only have semi-automatic weapons here. So your sub machinegun would only fire one round at a time. But it's still fun nevertheless!


----------



## brynotherhino (May 30, 2012)

Unless you have a class 3 license, then you can get all sorts of neat toys.


----------



## BrianUV777BK (May 30, 2012)

Being an ex-Marine I'm not opposed to firearms. I've fired many, many very cool weapons. But I'm starting to think that even merely discussing the fact that you own and have guns in your home on a social networking site is not really a good idea anymore. 

And when the criminals have more rights then we do and can seemingly get guns much, much easier than I can here in New Jersey you know there is a problem.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (May 30, 2012)

BrianUV777BK said:


> Being an ex-Marine I'm not opposed to firearms. I've fired many, many very cool weapons. But I'm starting to think that even merely discussing the fact that you own and have guns in your home on a social networking site is not really a good idea anymore.
> 
> And when the criminals have more rights then we do and can seemingly get guns much, much easier than I can here in New Jersey you know there is a problem.



thats why GOD invented the shovel.


----------



## Inverted11 (May 30, 2012)

BrianUV777BK said:


> Being an ex-Marine I'm not opposed to firearms. I've fired many, many very cool weapons. But I'm starting to think that even merely discussing the fact that you own and have guns in your home on a social networking site is not really a good idea anymore.
> 
> And when the criminals have more rights then we do and can seemingly get guns much, much easier than I can here in New Jersey you know there is a problem.


You said it man! Errrah!


----------



## myrtorp (May 30, 2012)

kerska said:


> Well we can only have semi-automatic weapons here. So your sub machinegun would only fire one round at a time. But it's still fun nevertheless!




Oh! 
Yeah seems like alot of fun. Is the semi automatic law (or rule) for your state only or all of america? 

I've seen some dudes on youtube doing something called "bump firing" i think it was, where you hold the gun in a way so that the recoil triggers the trigger again, over and over, so it kinda becomes automatic


----------



## Sicarius (May 30, 2012)

It's a federal law, meaning all full automatic weapons are banned for civilian ownership, for the whole country.

Some people get semi-autos, and convert them to full. There are also special licenses a civilian can get to own full autos, but the price of those weapons are retardedly expensive.


----------



## wlfers (May 30, 2012)

myrtorp said:


> I really want to go to one of those firing ranges in america, tables full of guns you can shoot!



If you visit America I'm sure some SSorg members would take you shooting.

I have a German friend who was a bit shy about firearms, and when she visited I took her to a range and laid out my table of guns and showed her their proper function. She had a blast and discovered how it can be a safe and fun hobby!


----------



## Blake1970 (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jun 4, 2012)

dinner pic, I smell a arfcommer...


----------



## kerska (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm finding I post more new stuff in here than NGDs or new gear. 

Picked this thing up yesterday used for $175. Was just browsing at the gun retailer I go to and came across it. It's a Smith & Wesson .40. I wanted to get a .45 but at the price and how clean it is, I couldn't pass it up. 

I guess the guy that originally owned it bought it about 2 weeks ago, took it to the range one time and brought it back and sold it to the store for something different. So it's only been fired one time. The guy that sold it to me was upset because if it wasn't gone by the end of the day he was gonna buy it and he had just put it out 10 minutes before I bought it.


----------



## Inverted11 (Jul 2, 2012)

^ that's a great deal!


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jul 2, 2012)

myrtorp said:


> Man you guys are going to survive the zombie apocalypse just fine!
> 
> I really want to go to one of those firing ranges in america, tables full of guns you can shoot! Dang! I really want to fire a submachine gun! (not as an employee)
> 
> The only real gun I fired was some sort of hunting rifle, it was long ago and I cant remember much of it.





athawulf said:


> If you visit America I'm sure some SSorg members would take you shooting.



Yup, come to Missouri. We've got our own range, down by the pumpkin patch.

...Yes, I'm 100% serious...my in-laws have a pumpkin patch...like 10 acres 


This is my newest acquisition;


----------



## -42- (Jul 2, 2012)

^I have some awful 1911AS.

Yum.


----------



## Inverted11 (Jul 2, 2012)

what is that writing on the side? this is not the original Colt is it?


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jul 2, 2012)

Inverted11 said:


> what is that writing on the side? this is not the original Colt is it?



It's a Sistema. Colt parts, made on Colt machinery, in Argentina. It's identical to a USGI M1911-A1.

It even says Colt on it. Did a little digging and found out it was made in 1948, and issued to the Argentinean Army. No history after that, but I got it from my tattoo artist, who's a gun nut. He randomly purchased a crate of Mosin-Nagants, unissued. He left them in the crate, and is using it as a coffee table 

There is no telling where he got it from.

So, short answer: No, it's not a Colt.
Long answer: Yes, it is a Colt.

I'm actually about to order some parts for it...as a Colt.


----------



## Inverted11 (Jul 2, 2012)

haha! How's the machinery on this thing? Mut or not, it looks like a good buy!


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jul 2, 2012)

Inverted11 said:


> haha! How's the machinery on this thing? Mut or not, it looks like a good buy!



Fantastic. It rattles a little (like a good, old, broken in 1911 should), and shoots real good. Barrel surprisingly has some life left, but it's getting replaced. Old 1911's can't feed hollow points without polishing the chamber...and I'm not going to modify a single part on this gun. It's 100% original, with matching serials.

Wilson Combat barrel and bushing, Ed Brown beavertail and hammer, and maybe a new trigger. All the original parts will go in a bag, and get stuffed into my 'parts box'. If I ever decide to trade it off, it'll get all it's original parts, and I'll save the fancy stuff for the next one.

It SERIOUSLY needs an upgraded beavertail and hammer. Ever shot an old 1911? It bites the shit out of the web of your thumb. The hammer slams back, and pinches your skin between it and the grip safety / beavertail. Oh well, quality 1911 parts are common, and relatively inexpensive.


----------



## Inverted11 (Jul 2, 2012)

Chickenhawk said:


> It SERIOUSLY needs an upgraded beavertail and hammer. Ever shot an old 1911? It bites the shit out of the web of your thumb. The hammer slams back, and pinches your skin between it and the grip safety / beavertail. Oh well, quality 1911 parts are common, and relatively inexpensive.


new hammer should solve that. I never had problems with down facing beavertails - just grasp it tight; besides, I think down facing ones look better. But that's just preference


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jul 2, 2012)

Inverted11 said:


> new hammer should solve that. I never had problems with down facing beavertails - just grasp it tight; besides, I think down facing ones look better. But that's just preference



This gun (as with all of mine) are function over form. 

We'll see how things pan out. I haven't ordered anything yet. The hammer and beavertail are getting ordered first. If I find out the beavertail is wasted, then I'll sell it to my dad. He's been wanting to build a Colt 1911 into a modern, full size carry for a few years, and an Ed Brown beavertail was on the list of parts he wanted 

I swear that man wants everything I have. He wants my 870 exactly as it is, he wants my truck, and soon enough he'll want my 1911 (more so than he does now). If I wasn't such a horrible son, I'd buy him something for his birthday one of these years


----------



## Jakke (Jul 3, 2012)

As one of the resident communist europeans:


----------



## flexkill (Aug 2, 2012)

I just got this S&W M&P .40 today. I don't like .40 ammunition but the deal was to good on this gun. I think I'm going to give it to my brother as a gift....he will love it. Anyway here it is.


----------



## leandroab (Aug 3, 2012)

"capable of firing with magazine removed"


NO SHIT!?


----------



## Faine (Aug 3, 2012)

I like this thread.


----------



## kerska (Sep 12, 2012)

Been wanting an AR for a while so I finally went and picked one up a couple days ago. Sat down last night and put it all together and got it all cleaned up and what not. I got a foregrip too but didn't know this Magpul hand guard require you to purchase rails that attach on so I ordered a couple last night.

Now all I need are some optics for it...thinking I'm gonna go EOtech.


----------



## Oddkid (Sep 12, 2012)

I've got a couple of training bokken but apart from that, i just train in muay thai kickboxing. When i was young i used to do sports shooting with a .177 air rifle. It's not really in the same league though...


----------



## Guitarwizard (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm thinking about getting some entry-level firearm for some sports shooting. I have two shooting ranges near my place (one 50m for handguns and one 300m for rifles). 
So far I have fired an M4A1 and a 12-gauge, but we're not allowed to have any full-auto or shotgun-weapons, except for the military SG550 assault rifle.
So I'm more ore less bound to a handgun. What would you recommend in terms of mainenance, price and durability? Preferably 9mm with widely accessible ammunition.


----------



## avenger (Sep 12, 2012)

IB-studjent- said:


> Double barrel pistol just got real, AF2011-a1 double barrel PiStol | Arsenal Firearms


the guy in the video is clearly Revolver Ocelot.


----------



## flexkill (Sep 12, 2012)

Guitarwizard said:


> I'm thinking about getting some entry-level firearm for some sports shooting. I have two shooting ranges near my place (one 50m for handguns and one 300m for rifles).
> So far I have fired an M4A1 and a 12-gauge, but we're not allowed to have any full-auto or shotgun-weapons, except for the military SG550 assault rifle.
> So I'm more ore less bound to a handgun. What would you recommend in terms of mainenance, price and durability? Preferably 9mm with widely accessible ammunition.


durability and maintenance would be best in a revolver IMHO. Any of the Top brands S&W, Colt, etc.....will do. If you can go and hold a few, see which one feels best in your hand....and of course it's always nice to be able to shoot before you buy...


----------



## Guitarwizard (Sep 13, 2012)

flexkill said:


> durability and maintenance would be best in a revolver IMHO. Any of the Top brands S&W, Colt, etc.....will do. If you can go and hold a few, see which one feels best in your hand....and of course it's always nice to be able to shoot before you buy...



Are there any good 9mm revolvers? Think I'd rather go for a .44 for revolver. Was at the store couple of days ago, Desert Eagles are fuckin sexy, too, but quite expensive.


----------



## -42- (Sep 13, 2012)

Guitarwizard said:


> Are there any good 9mm revolvers? Think I'd rather go for a .44 for revolver. Was at the store couple of days ago, Desert Eagles are fuckin sexy, too, but quite expensive.


Only specialty brands offer 9mm revolvers, if you want a revolver 38+p is pretty comparable in terms of price and stopping power.

I would just pick up a Glock 17 or Sig 220 series though. Both are easy to maintain, reliable, fairly accurate and widely available. You might also consider a Springfield XD, which have gained a real law enforcement following stateside.

My advice, as always, is to get the gun you're most comfortable with.


----------



## flexkill (Sep 13, 2012)

-42- said:


> Only specialty brands offer 9mm revolvers, if you want a revolver 38+p is pretty comparable in terms of price and stopping power.
> 
> I would just pick up a Glock 17 or Sig 220 series though. Both are easy to maintain, reliable, fairly accurate and widely available. You might also consider a Springfield XD, which have gained a real law enforcement following stateside.
> 
> My advice, as always, is to get the gun you're most comfortable with.



lol true. i wasn't thinking straight. not to many 9mm revolvers lying around are there. I just had revolver in my brain cause he's new to owning a gun and to me they are the easiest gun to maintain and the most reliable.


----------



## Guitarwizard (Sep 13, 2012)

Just looked at some prices. A Glock 17 would set me back about $900, whereas this strange looking 9mm revolver costs only about $200:
UMAREX Smith & Wesson Chiefs Special Platz .380/9mm - Neuwaffen Faustfeuer

These price differences are huge!

EDIT: Since I'm not allowed to buy a full-auto weapon, the following question came to my mind: Despite the regulations, every weapon-store around here sells all kinds of assault rifles. They are "blocked" to semi-auto/burst, though. You guys know how this works? Would it be easy to unlock it?


----------



## flexkill (Sep 13, 2012)

Guitarwizard said:


> Just looked at some prices. A Glock 17 would set me back about $900, whereas this strange looking 9mm revolver costs only about $200:
> UMAREX Smith & Wesson Chiefs Special Platz .380/9mm - Neuwaffen Faustfeuer
> 
> These price differences are huge!
> ...



Hmmm, I dunno if it's ok to talk about that actually. Don't want to come back to find I've been Ban-hammered haha.


----------



## Guamskyy (Sep 13, 2012)

kerska said:


> Been wanting an AR for a while so I finally went and picked one up a couple days ago. Sat down last night and put it all together and got it all cleaned up and what not. I got a foregrip too but didn't know this Magpul hand guard require you to purchase rails that attach on so I ordered a couple last night.
> 
> Now all I need are some optics for it...thinking I'm gonna go EOtech.



If you got a non-Magpul grip you need rails, their short stub grip, they make both in RIS and Magpul polymer grip format to where it slots right into the holes of the handguard and hold it down with some bolts. I don't have guns, but I got airsoft guns (go ahead, make fun of me,) and my magpul masada(ACR) has that same polymer grip.

Aside from that, anyone use Magpul's angled fore grip?


----------



## Guitarwizard (Sep 13, 2012)

flexkill said:


> Hmmm, I dunno if it's ok to talk about that actually. Don't want to come back to find I've been Ban-hammered haha.



Oh, yep, you migh be right about this.


----------



## TheBigGroove (Sep 13, 2012)

I used to have a pretty ridiculous blade collection, but when I was 16 figured out girls and swords n all that were inversely proportionate:

number of swords I have ^ quality of vag I get v

don't have any pics of it but I just bought a used Red Jacket Firearms AR15....pretty schweet shtuff

That 1911 in the OP's post looks pretty badass though! my little Taurus .40 only has enough room for 2 fingers (minus the trigger finger) and righteously pisses me off


----------



## mcd (Sep 13, 2012)

I had to sell all my guns and a bunch of guitars in '05 when i joined. It's ok cause this is how i roll now

'09 afghan





last summer afghan, I'm the Baldy


----------



## ZEBOV (Sep 14, 2012)

1:28

I think it's really cool!


----------



## Azathoth43 (Sep 15, 2012)

My Paul Chen Practical Pro


----------



## berserker213 (Sep 22, 2012)

Just picked up a Taurus PT92 9mm this morning.







After I got it cleaned up, i went outside and burned through a clip. It's fun to shoot, but the previous owner had removed the rear sight, I'm planning an adjustable rear to put on it, and probably get a set of new grips as well. Not too bad for my first gun, though


----------



## Choop (Sep 22, 2012)

I'll have to get a picture next time I'm home, but so far I own:

Mosin Nagant 91/30 (probably actually my favorite rifle to shoot! fairly cheap, accurate, and part of history)
AR15 (Del-ton kit built on a CMMG lower)
Ruger Mini 14
Mossberg 500 12ga
Mossberg .410 shotgun (bolt action)
Ruger 10/22
Schmidt Rubin model 1889 

I also have a .38 special revolver that isn't officially mine, but I have access to use (it was my grandfather's). It's a police bulldog, and isn't anything really special..just a nice little revolver.


----------



## Zoosadist (Sep 22, 2012)

Awesome - 
Reminds me of BF3 -


----------



## MetalGravy (Sep 23, 2012)

Went to *flexes* THE GUN SHOW today, and now I can contribute. Considered also picking up a Hi-Point C9, but decided against it--kicking myself a little bit now.


----------



## Zoosadist (Sep 29, 2012)

MetalGravy said:


> Went to *flexes* THE GUN SHOW today, and now I can contribute. Considered also picking up a Hi-Point C9, but decided against it--kicking myself a little bit now.



Hi Points are the shittiest handguns ever made. You'd ever be better off buying a flintlock dueling pistol. For even that price look into a revolver because it won't jam every single time you pull the trigger.


----------



## Bevo (Sep 29, 2012)

Guys, I want a long bow and not a compound, I want simple and classic and my use will be to murder targets only LOL!
My brother has a compound and he is planning on hunting, I want to go to the range and shoot with him.

What do I want?
Also, I love the look of the wood models and would love to make my own, has anyone done this?


----------



## MetalGravy (Sep 29, 2012)

Zoosadist said:


> Hi Points are the shittiest handguns ever made. You'd ever be better off buying a flintlock dueling pistol. For even that price look into a revolver because it won't jam every single time you pull the trigger.






With all due respect sir, the internet says that you are wrong.


----------



## kerska (Sep 30, 2012)

guambomb832 said:


> If you got a non-Magpul grip you need rails, their short stub grip, they make both in RIS and Magpul polymer grip format to where it slots right into the holes of the handguard and hold it down with some bolts.
> 
> Aside from that, anyone use Magpul's angled fore grip?



Yeah I learned that after my purchase and the salesman didn't mention it so I ordered some on Amazon and they're pretty cheap. So I paid like $8 and attached a foregrip to it. 

I've played with the angled one before at the store and it's just not for me. From what I've researched, the correct way to use a forgrip is to hold it and part of the handguard at the same time to get full control of the gun and the angled one just feels awkward to me when I'm trying to do that.

But I don't think there is ever a real "correct" way for anything, just what works best for you. But it may work out because I don't think airsoft guns are gonna kick like a real gun. Airsoft is cool too. I've always had a fantasy of having like a huge war with teams of 100 or so and having it extend over a weekend of just non stop capture the flag style or something. I think that would be bad ass to have a 2 or 3 day war with airsoft out in the wilderness somewhere.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Sep 30, 2012)

MetalGravy said:


> With all due respect sir, the internet says that you are wrong.



I would never buy a Hi-Point.

Now, a Browning Hi-Power is a different animal; one that I would gladly purchase.

EDIT:

And I'm not going off what the internet says. I'm going off what I've experienced, as well as trusted friends and coworkers.


----------



## MetalGravy (Oct 1, 2012)

The Hi-Power is on my list guns to check out. Held one at the gun show and was shocked at how tiny the sights were. If I one at a range, hopefully it'll have the adjustable sights.


----------

